# Stranded Deep survival game works on FreeBSD via steam-installer (linux steam)



## christhegeek (Apr 17, 2021)

Stranded Deep survival game works on FreeBSD via steam-installer (linux steam) 
Works fine in Medium Settings  on an Nvidia 1050ti gpu


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 17, 2021)

Also work* Tomb Raider:* 




--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system.
Yotube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8wwRY8yGWiJ-bIQlK0wvUA/videos
Site (download ISO/IMG): https://lpros.blogspot.com
Github (internet installer): https://github.com/steambsd/os
Email: steambsd@gmail.com[/MEDIA]


----------

